# Oven Roasted Stuffed Chicken



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

It's getting to be that time of year where I start shifting my culinary attention to more hearty dishes, and also dishes that don't require a lot of my time. This is my oven roasted chicken recipe. I've never used anything else, but I'm sure it would be great with turkey or game birds. 

1 large roasting chicken 7-10lbs.
1 box Stove Top stuffing mix, chicken flavor
4 cups chicken stock
1/2 stick of butter
1-2 cups white wine (adjust for personal preference)
2 heads of garlic, cloves divided and peeled
4 large shallots, peeled
1 tsp sage
1 tsp Wildman's Poultry Seasoning (or whatever brand you have. wildman's is really really good though...)
salt/pepper

Remove the giblet bag and rinse the bird, especially the cavity. If you like, boil the giblets until tender and add them to the stuffing mix.
Prepare stuffing according to directions. When it's done, pack the cavity of the bird with all of the stuffing. 
Gently lift the skin and massage the butter into the chicken. Spread whatever butter remains on the top of the bird-don't forget the legs!
Sprinkle herbs and seasonings evenly.
Tie the legs together with culinary twine or silicone baking bands (i LOVE these things-they are much much easier than twine!)
Add broth, garlic, shallots, and wine to the roasting pan. Cover the bird and cook in a 425F oven for about 1.5 hours. Remove the cover and continue until skin is bubbly and golden brown (and the "done button" pops up). 
Spoon pan juices, garlic, and everything else over the meat and serve. 
Serves 6-8 people (there's 5 of us and we always have leftovers!)


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Great! You have just made me hungry for roasted chicken during one of hottest weeks this year!

Your recipe is making my mouth water just thinking of it! thanks for the recipe and for making me want to find some of those silicon baking bands.:congrat:


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

I think I got the bands at Target for about 5 bucks. Just check the kitchen gadget aisle-they should be there!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I was told about this the other day and will be trying it shortly. Take sweet onions, peel off the outer skins, dig the end out large enough for some butter and a beef bullion cube. The add butter and cube and cook on grill until onion is soft and bullion has been obsorbed by all layers of the onion. Should be good eating!:scratch


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

You guys are making me hungry! Sounds wonderful! And I just had cereal for dinner! (Had ham and scalloped potatoes for lunch!)


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

sailaway said:


> I was told about this the other day and will be trying it shortly. Take sweet onions, peel off the outer skins, dig the end out large enough for some butter and a beef bullion cube. The add butter and cube and cook on grill until onion is soft and bullion has been obsorbed by all layers of the onion. Should be good eating!:scratch


Sounds like something my grandmother would eat. She likes to slice onions and green peppers and just sit there and eat them raw. God I wish I could see her eating them now-she's recovering from surgery and can't eat anything


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

So, now I have to go out and get a chicken to try this rec. Thanks


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Be glad I gave you the chicken recipe instead of my Greek lasagna. It's amazing but you'll blow up your kitchen during prep, not to mention spend a lot of money making it! I picked up a roasting chicken at Wal Mart yesterday, but I'm waiting until the cold front passes through tonight and it isn't so hot to have the oven going. NY strip steaks and instant mashed potatoes tonight


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Well I hope that cold front hits you soon, we got it about 2 hours ago and while it didn't cool off too much(87 to 81 now) the humidity just about disappeared! Whoo hoo!!!!! Makes the breeze wonderful. I might even go and get stuff done this afternoon! Like picking more beans and getting them processed for the freezer.:flower:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

OFM, how about putting up that greek lasagne recipe? I LOVE stuff like that! And it's plenty cool here, got down to 35 last night! So I'll probably try your chicken recipe tomorrow. I have a whole chicken in the freezer. 

Glad your humidity dropped, Emerald! Hope it hits OFM soon! 

Happy cooking, everyone! Doing pork chops on the grill out here!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

A big +1 on the Greek Lasagna! Tell us and let us make a mess in the kitchen!! lol
I make a regular lasagna that gets rave reviews and was the hit of my daughter's wedding dinner, but folks always say that I leave things out when I give them my recipe-- they just do not realize how much home grown tomato sauce and other special touches mean in cooking. I give them the count by count recipe with what I do and they take short cuts and then say "but it is not the same as yours"-- well of course not! lol some things just can not be substituted!


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, I am sitting in my big fluffy bed in my air conditioned bedroom, gearing down for the night so I can't get to my recipe book at the moment. I'll put the Greek lasagna recipe up tomorrow. In the meantime, I'll share a quick and easy recipe I made with tonight's dinner...


----------

